# Nicole's Flower Shop | Special Offers! + FREE DELIVERY



## Nicole. (Jan 9, 2016)

*Nicole's Flower Shop*

Hello viewers!

*_I am happy to announce that I will be offering flowers to all customers at such cheap prices_* 

*NOTE:* Customers can order up to 50 flowers per order. More than 50 flowers will not be accepted.

The lists found below tells you what flowers are currently available along with their prices. 

*HYBRIDS (2 TBT bells per hybrid):*
- Pink Carnation
- White Carnation

- Pink Cosmos
- Orange Cosmos
- Black Cosmos

- Orange Pansies
- Purple Pansies
- Blue Pansies

- Pink Lilies
- Orange Lilies
- Black Lilies

- Pink Roses
- Black Roses
- Orange Roses
- Purple Roses
- Blue Roses
- Gold Roses

- Pink Tulips
- Orange Tulips
 - Black Tulips
- Purple Tulips

- Blue Violets
- Jacob's Ladder

*STANDARD FLOWERS (1 TBT bell per flower):*
- White Cosmos
- Sun Cosmos

- Red Tulips
- White Tulips
- Yellow Tulips

- White Pansies
- Yellow Pansies
- Red Pansies

- Red Roses
- White Roses
- Yellow Roses

- Red Carnations

- Yellow Lilies
- White Lilies
- Red Lilies

- Purple Violets
- White Violets
- Yellow Violets

*ORDER INFORMATION:*
Want to place an order? Great! Here's how ~ 
To place an order simply comment down below (with your order) and I will PM you to arrange a time and date for your free delivery.

Have any questions? Feel free to ask down below and I'd be happy to answer as soon as possible. 


Thank You for stopping by!  

*NOTE: Customers who do not reply to me within 24 hours of receiving a PM from me will not receive their order. *​


----------



## beansie (Jan 9, 2016)

hello! i'm interested in buying some pink cosmos and pink roses, but are you charging igb or tbt?


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 9, 2016)

beansie said:


> hello! i'm interested in buying some pink cosmos and pink roses, but are you charging igb or tbt?



All flowers are for in game bells only.


----------



## beansie (Jan 9, 2016)

Nicole. said:


> All flowers are for in game bells only.



ah okay! could i have 50 pink roses then please? that should be 2000 igb, correct? (?㉨?)ﾉ♡


----------



## Juniaex (Jan 9, 2016)

I'd like to order 30 Jacobs ladders please I'll give you 50,000 so you have a nice tip


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 9, 2016)

Juniaex said:


> I'd like to order 30 Jacobs ladders please I'll give you 50,000 so you have a nice tip



I am happy to take your order, only I am unable to send you a PM due to your full inbox.


----------



## milkday (Jan 9, 2016)

Can I buy two pink carnations, please?


----------



## AliceMcCartney (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi ^^ i want to buy 50 gold roses for my town hehe ^^' hope this is okay


----------



## mayormars (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello ☺
May I have 50 Jacob's Ladders? Your prices are amazing 
I'll always order in your shop!


----------



## A11yCat (Jan 9, 2016)

Can I order 5 Jacobs ladders, 25 pink roses and 20 orange roses I'll pay 100k


----------



## veiken (Jan 9, 2016)

Can I order 10 pink cosmos, 10 black cosmos, 5 blue roses, 5 orange roses, 5 purple pansies, 5 blue pansies and 10 jacobs ladders please? ^^


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Jan 9, 2016)

Can i get 20 pink tulips and 30 pink roses please? c:


----------



## FrozenLover (Jan 9, 2016)

Can I get 25 purple tulips and 25 purple violets please?


----------



## lolita.x (Jan 9, 2016)

hello ^.^

i would absolutely love 5 black roses,10 gold roses, 5 jacobs ladder and 3 pink carnations! 
you would be helping me out so much! honestly thank you so much for starting this thread


----------



## rrenaa (Jan 9, 2016)

Order Form
Acnl-Rena
Town: Colton
Name: Rena
Hybrids Want: 20 Black Roses and 30 White Carnations
What's the total gonna be? Sorry i suck at math or I would have did the total myself!


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 9, 2016)

Acnl-Rena! said:


> Order Form
> Acnl-Rena
> Town: Colton
> Name: Rena
> ...



I have sent you a PM.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey do you want some donations of random flowers because i have a bunch of random red cosmos, yellow tulips, and so on that i don't want?


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 9, 2016)

Zodiac Crossing said:


> Hey do you want some donations of random flowers because i have a bunch of random red cosmos, yellow tulips, and so on that i don't want?



I'll take them off your hands if you don't want them.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok who's town?


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 9, 2016)

Zodiac Crossing said:


> Ok who's town?



I don't mind opening up


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Jan 9, 2016)

ok give me like 2 minutes

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok im ready


----------



## basilica (Jan 9, 2016)

cosmos: 4 pink, 3 orange, 4 black
lilies: 2 orange
pansies: 4 orange, 4 purple
roses: 4 purple, 4 orange
tulips: 4 pink, 4 orange

4 jacobs ladder
4 gold roses

(total: 45)

could i get these, please? c:


----------



## reyy (Jan 9, 2016)

id like to take 2 blue roses, 2 pink roses and 2 black roses please!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello may I buy 10 each of all the roses except purple


----------



## AliceMcCartney (Jan 9, 2016)

Can I place another offer?^^ this time I want 20 purple & 20 blue roses and 10 javob ladders


----------



## pancakes (Jan 9, 2016)

May I get 50 pink roses please? ^?^


----------



## Kiera943 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi! Can I order 20 Gold Roses and 30 White Carnations? Thanks!


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 9, 2016)

I'd like to make an order of 50 black roses if possible ^.^


----------



## freshmanmayor (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello! May I order 25 black tulips and 25 purple tulips? Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## toastia (Jan 9, 2016)

May I order 20 pink and 20 purple roses?


----------



## Kit (Jan 9, 2016)

May I order 50 pink roses?
Thank you so much!


----------



## Corv1d (Jan 9, 2016)

Could I buy 50 gold roses please?


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 9, 2016)

All posts up to here have received a PM from me.


----------



## cloudcuckoolander (Jan 9, 2016)

I would like to order 5 blue roses

I'll give you 10k for it so im not wasting ur time


----------



## haileyphi (Jan 9, 2016)

Can I order: 50 Jacob Ladders please?


----------



## Jewels (Jan 9, 2016)

Can I get 50 pink roses? Please & thank you ~


----------



## P. Star (Jan 9, 2016)

Could I also get 50 Jacob's ladders? Thanks in advance.


----------



## people (Jan 9, 2016)

May I order 30 jacobs ladders and 20 purple roses?


----------



## Corv1d (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you very much again. Would you accept another order?


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 9, 2016)

Corv1d said:


> Thank you very much again. Would you accept another order?



Yes, but you most likely won't get it until tomorrow as I am still waiting on other customers and deliveries.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd also like to thank everyone for being so lovely and patient!


----------



## Corv1d (Jan 9, 2016)

Nicole. said:


> Yes, but you most likely won't get it until tomorrow as I am still waiting on other customers and deliveries.



That's fine with me c: I'll order 10 black roses, 10 pink roses, 15 pink lilies, 10 pink tulips and 5 black tulips please.


----------



## Kaelum (Jan 9, 2016)

mmMM gotta save this for later
must have ALL the sun cosmos


----------



## jopony (Jan 9, 2016)

Such a great, inexpensive shop! Perfect for users (like this dork) that are working on their new towns! 
I know you have a lot of orders and I have a lot of things, so I just wish you get to me when it's most convenient for you, no rush 


20 Pink Roses - 40 each flower: 800 Bells
20 White Roses - 10 each flower: 200 bells
10 White Tulips - 10 each flower: 100 bells
1,100 bells in total, but I'd like to give you 99k ^^ Thank you!


----------



## YamiKagayaite (Jan 9, 2016)

2 red carnations, 2 pink carnations, 2 white carnations, 8 blue violets, 10 jacob's ladders, 6 gold roses, 10 blue pansies, and 10 blue roses, for a total of 50 flowers*40 bells=2,000 bells. I am most available on weekends (especially today and tomorrow).


----------



## MayorAriella (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi! Can I buy 20 blue pansies, 10 purple tulips, 10 purple pansies, 4 pink carnations, 4 red carnations, and 2 white carnations? 
I'll give you 100k since you really deserve it too! Thank you!


----------



## Xylia (Jan 9, 2016)

Can I buy 20 gold rose?
You have a very inexpensive price  800k


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Jan 9, 2016)

Can I order 30 blue roses and 20 purple roses?


----------



## serena186 (Jan 9, 2016)

I would like two blue and two gold roses please. I'll await your pm as stated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Timexturner (Jan 9, 2016)

20 purple roses, 20 golden roses and 10 black roses please.


----------



## rrenaa (Jan 9, 2016)

Can I please have 50 white carnations


----------



## Lumira (Jan 9, 2016)

I'd like to buy 40 golden roses, 1 pink carnation, and 1 white carnation.

Thanks for your amazing shop!


----------



## AnnieCPie (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello, I'd like to buy two red carnations and one white carnation. PM me if you can do this, thanks!


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jan 9, 2016)

Can I have pairs of
Pink and white carnations
pink and black liles
black tulips
jacobs ladders
and black and pink roses?
For 640 I believe?


----------



## Pinguino (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello! Can I order 10 sun cosmos, 10 pink cosmos, 10 blue violets, 10 jacob's ladders and 10 pink roses? 

Thanks! :3


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 10, 2016)

P. Star said:


> Could I also get 50 Jacob's ladders? Thanks in advance.



Hi,

I am unable to PM you due to your full inbox.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 10, 2016)

*NOTE:* All posts up to here have received a PM from me.

P.S If I have missed anyone out please contact me via VM.


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 10, 2016)

Heyy~
Could I please order:
5 Black cosmos
5 Blue Roses
5 Purple pansies
5 Orange cosmos
10 Orange Lillies
10 Orange Roses
10 Orange Tulips
Thankyou x


----------



## Wishii (Jan 10, 2016)

May I buy 50 purple pansies for 99k?


----------



## veiken (Jan 10, 2016)

Is it only one order per person or can you order more than once? If so id love to order again


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 10, 2016)

veiken said:


> Is it only one order per person or can you order more than once? If so id love to order again



You are welcome to order more than once. This applies to everyone who orders!


----------



## veiken (Jan 10, 2016)

Can I order 10 black cosmos, 10 pink cosmos, 10 black lillies, 10 pink lillies and 10 jacobs ladders? (I ordered 10 jacobs ladders last time but re ordering because not sure if it was forgotten about)


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 10, 2016)

veiken said:


> Can I order 10 black cosmos, 10 pink cosmos, 10 black lillies, 10 pink lillies and 10 jacobs ladders? (I ordered 10 jacobs ladders last time but re ordering because not sure if it was forgotten about)



I'll add the extra 10 Jacob's Ladders to this order, because I didn't include them in your previous order. So in total you will receive 20 Jacob's Ladders.


----------



## veiken (Jan 10, 2016)

Nicole. said:


> I'll add the extra 10 Jacob's Ladders to this order, because I didn't include them in your previous order. So in total you will receive 20 Jacob's Ladders.



Sounds good!


----------



## lolita.x (Jan 10, 2016)

hello! could I please have 2 more pink carnations, 4 gold roses and 5 black roses? thank you


----------



## marierock13 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi, I'd be interested in a few flowers for my town.

2 Blue Roses
2 Purple Roses
2 Pink Roses
2 Purple Pansies
2 Blue Pansies

Would this be okay? I'm Mayor Marcella of Absalom, and my FC is in my sidebar.


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello. I have A Rather Large And Complicated Order For You But I Hope It Does Not Cause Too Much Trouble

11 Black Roses
11 Black Lilies 
10 Blue Violets
9 Purple Pansies
5 Purple Roses 
4 Purple Tulips

It Totals To 2,000 Bells. But I would Rather Pay You 10,000 Bells For All Of Your Trouble


----------



## Sylvian (Jan 10, 2016)

Could I get an order of:
30 Black Cosmos
10 Blue Roses
5 Purple Pansies
and 5 Jacob's Ladders?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 10, 2016)

Omg! This is the cheapest flowers shop I've seen! Okay please may I order 10 red roses and 9 white roses?


----------



## Amilee (Jan 10, 2016)

hi c: i would like to order 20 purple tulips, 10 blue roses, 10 black roses and 10 purple pansies! 
thank you!


----------



## Naisu_boato (Jan 10, 2016)

you have maybe 30 orange roses?


----------



## MsDemi (Jan 10, 2016)

Can I have 25 Blue roses, 15 pink, 5 orange tulips and 5 purple please


----------



## Corv1d (Jan 10, 2016)

Will you be able to get to my 2nd order today? C:


----------



## Ruriko (Jan 10, 2016)

Are these prices in IGB? if so I would like to order 50 Purple Tulips


----------



## groovy_k (Jan 10, 2016)

hi!  may i order 2 of each hybrid? 
your prices are so great!! thanks


----------



## girishia (Jan 10, 2016)

May I order
10 Pink Carnation
10 White Carnation
10 Red Carnation

and

10 Purple Rose
5 Black Rose
5 Gold Rose

please


----------



## Kewpiecupcake (Jan 10, 2016)

May I please have 
10 purple tulips
10 purple pansies
10 gold roses
10 blue violets
10 pink carnations


----------



## ollivia (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello! I'm Olivia. I was wondering if I could get 2 of every hybrid flower, except Jacob's Ladder which I would like 6 of? Thank you!!!

Update: Can you PM me with details? I'm not sure if that was the deal but just checking, I dont want to forget to look back here. Thanks!


----------



## pandapples (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello, may I order 30 jacob ladders, 10 pink carnations and 10 white carnations please?


----------



## nono9383 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi ^^ Thanks for these special offers! Can I have 50 Jacob's Ladder please?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey there!
If it isn't too much to ask, May I purchase 30 purple pansies and 20 black tulips please?


----------



## Aetherinne (Jan 12, 2016)

Man, good prices here. 

Can I buy 25 Gold Roses and 25 Blue Roses, please? <3


----------



## xkittyy (Jan 12, 2016)

Nvm


----------



## rynnamomisa624 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi. I would like to buy 19 Gold Roses, 9 Jacob's Ladder, 11 Purple Roses, and 11 Black Roses please. I will be online for the rest of the day if you need me.


----------



## focus (Jan 13, 2016)

can i buy 10 white carnations and 10 jacobs ladders? that's 800 bells right?


----------



## Pammy (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi! 
I would like to order 2 of each hybrids and 2 purple violets and 2 red lilies. That should add up to 50 flowers I hope.  I might order some more in the future. Thank you


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I haven't been able to take orders recently due to long working hours. A lot of people have been asking me when I'll begin taking orders. That I don't know. I still have current orders that I am waiting on, and I'd like to get them sorted first before accepting more. I hope you all understand my situation, and I appreciate your kindness and patience. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Orieii (Jan 14, 2016)

Nicole. said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I haven't been able to take orders recently due to long working hours. A lot of people have been asking me when I'll begin taking orders. That I don't know. I still have current orders that I am waiting on, and I'd like to get them sorted first before accepting more. I hope you all understand my situation, and I appreciate your kindness and patience.
> 
> Thank you very much!



Take your time  I'll hold off on ordering until further notice ^^


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 15, 2016)

lolita.x said:


> hello! could I please have 2 more pink carnations, 4 gold roses and 5 black roses? thank you



Hi there,

It seems your inbox is full, therefore I am unable to send you a PM.


----------



## veiken (Jan 15, 2016)

I'd like to order again from you! Can I order 20 blue roses, 15 pink roses and 15 purple roses?


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 15, 2016)

MsDemi said:


> Can I have 25 Blue roses, 15 pink, 5 orange tulips and 5 purple please



What type of 'pink' and 'purple' flowers would you like to order?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ruriko said:


> Are these prices in IGB? if so I would like to order 50 Purple Tulips



Yes. These prices are for in game bells only.


----------



## Corobo (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi. Could I order 25 blue roses and 25 gold roses, please?


----------



## MyMeggles (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello! I would like to order 20 purple tulips, 10 orange tulips, 10 pink roses, and 10 gold roses


----------



## ime_rbs (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi! I would like to order 25 pink roses and 25 blue roses, if that's alright. ^^ Thank you!


----------



## Elov (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello can I place an order of 10 blue roses, 10 purple roses, 20 pink roses, 5 pink cosmos and 5 pink lilies thank you !


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 15, 2016)

*My Order - Contact Via Visitor Messages (or private if you only contact through that)*

8 Blue Pansies
8 Blue Roses
2 Red Carnations
2 Pink Carnations
2 White Carnations
19 Gold Roses
6 Jacob's ladders
2 Orange Roses
1 random flower

I WANT TO PAY YOU DEARLY!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nicole. said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I haven't been able to take orders recently due to long working hours. A lot of people have been asking me when I'll begin taking orders. That I don't know. I still have current orders that I am waiting on, and I'd like to get them sorted first before accepting more. I hope you all understand my situation, and I appreciate your kindness and patience.
> 
> Thank you very much!



Oh, that sucks. Hey, if it gets too much just close the thread.


----------



## jasond3 (Jan 15, 2016)

I want 50 of each hybrid except the cosmos and also 25 Jacob laters and 25 gold roses please how much all together because 40bells IGB EACH right?


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Jan 15, 2016)

Here Is My Updated Order. 

10 Black Lilies 
10 Blue Violets
10 Purple Pansies
10 Purple Roses 
10 Purple Tulips
The Addition Is Still The Same. I Apologize For Taking Some Time. I Felt Asleep For A While


----------



## jasond3 (Jan 15, 2016)

Actually just 10 Jacob ladders, 20 gold roses, 10 black lilies, and 10 blue roses for...

- - - Post Merge - - -

For 20k bells? Because it's 40bells each right ?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tell me if I'm right IGB right ?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thx for selling plants of so cheap if it's not tbt...


----------



## mayormars (Jan 15, 2016)

Any chance you'll start selling bushes too? c:


----------



## jasond3 (Jan 15, 2016)

I mean 2000 bells all together correct or am I wrong ?


----------



## Rose (Jan 15, 2016)

Could I get thirty-five gold roses, five pink lilies and ten Jacob's ladders, maybe? I know you're swamped with orders, so if you can't get around to this one, don't sweat it.


----------



## Ediiee12 (Jan 15, 2016)

hello interested in 25blue roses and 25 black roses  thanks whenever you get around to it just send me a pm.!


----------



## Sue304 (Jan 15, 2016)

How much for 10 blue roses


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Jan 15, 2016)

hi again c: may i place an order for 25 purple pansies and 25 pink lilies please ;u;


----------



## LuneCheetah (Jan 15, 2016)

Ten Jacob's Ladder
Ten Pink Lilies
Ten Orange Roses
Ten Pink Roses
Ten Blue Violets 

Thank you so much!


----------



## mercuryhead (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi! can I please order 20 orange lilies, 5 blue rose, 5 black rose, and 15 pink tulips?  thank you so much!


----------



## jasond3 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tell me when you're ready for my order!


----------



## townofazalea (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello, I'd like to order 10 black cosmos, 20 black tulips, 5 orange tulips and 15 Jacobs ladders please


----------



## lucitine (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi! I'd like to buy 5 gold roses please~


----------



## A11yCat (Jan 16, 2016)

I'd like 50 orange roses if you're not too busy ;v;


----------



## Aomame (Jan 16, 2016)

Great shop! I need exactly 130 goldroses but 50 are amazing for  the beginning


----------



## MrSora00 (Jan 16, 2016)

Can I get 10 blue roses and 10 black lilies? Whenever is convenient for you, thanks!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Jan 18, 2016)

Zodiac Crossing said:


> hi again c: may i place an order for 25 purple pansies and 25 pink lilies please ;u;



here


----------



## rayta27 (Jan 18, 2016)

fifty blue roses please.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 18, 2016)

20 Jacobs latters 10 red Pansy's 10 yellow Pansy's and ten white cosmos


----------



## Ruto (Jan 18, 2016)

If you have enough, can I get 50 Jacobs ladders when you have the time? Thanks


----------



## lynnxo (Jan 18, 2016)

is it possible to do more than 2 orders? like, i guess separate times or just two different trips?
if so:
FC: sidebar
Order (1): 25 red roses, 25 white roses
Order (2): 25 red tulips, 25 white tulips.


----------



## Seasons-Crossing (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello! May I please order 17 Purple Pansies, 16 Blue Pansies, and 17 White Pansies? :3

10 x 17 = 170
17 + 16 = 33
33 x 40 = 1320
1320 + 170 = 1490 Bells


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 18, 2016)

May I take: 25 Jacob's ladders, and 25 blue roses, please?


----------



## .:*Im Theiga*:. (Jan 18, 2016)

May I buy 30 pink carnations, 10 white carnations and 10 gold roses ?


----------



## GTsTentacleChow (Jan 18, 2016)

Okay. Mine is a pretty big order. I would like 
3 red Lilies 
1 pink Carnation 
2 white Carnations 
and 44 Jacob's Ladders if that's okay with you? Thank you so much!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 18, 2016)

May I get 10 roses of every color


----------



## Aomame (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi, I would like to order 50 gold roses I hope they're still available


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello! May I order 50 Blue Roses?


----------



## 2coolgamer (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello! May I please get 50 gold roses?


----------



## jasond3 (Jan 23, 2016)

Can I order... If you're available and not busy 
20 black lilies 
20 gold roses
10 pink carnations
Thx so much for selling flowers at a low price

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh ! And also I ordered a few things last time but couldn't get it


----------



## people (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi may I order 50 purple roses?


----------



## Cookiex (Jan 23, 2016)

Can I order 10 pink and white carnations, 10 purple pansies 10 black roses and 5 orange and pink roses? Thanks


----------



## Snookrin (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello! Can i get ten of each of these?
Jacobs ladders
Blue roses
Pink roses
Orange roses
Purple roses


----------



## Michael#1 (Jan 23, 2016)

I would like to place an order of:
50 Pink Carnations.


----------



## Ritsu (Jan 23, 2016)

May I please order  10 white carnations, 5 pink carnations and 35 jacobs ladders?


----------



## Snookrin (Jan 23, 2016)

Snookrin said:


> Hello! Can i get ten of each of these?
> Jacobs ladders
> Blue roses
> Pink roses
> ...



Im sorry!!! I didnt realize you were so swamped!! Id like those roses but only if you have time and enough stock.


----------



## syubie (Jan 23, 2016)

Can I please buy 50 pink roses? c:


----------



## rad_baby (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi! If available could I do:
20 white carnations
20 pink carnations 
10 gold roses


----------



## haileyphi (Jan 27, 2016)

Could I order 50 Pink Lilies?


----------

